
Soybeans soaked in warm water naturally release key cancer-fighting substance - J3L2404
http://portal.acs.org/portal/acs/corg/content?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=PP_ARTICLEMAIN&node_id=223&content_id=CNBP_029904&use_sec=true&sec_url_var=region1&__uuid=73e92495-afbe-4416-a18c-2e0b4bbc2c79
======
jtchang
Seriously? Hot water was all it took? You'd think someone would have figured
out to just boil the beans before trying some other chemical extraction
process.

Though I guess I shouldn't be too surprised. These days even the majority of
the cooking oil we use is extracted via a chemical process.

